# Durability issues with Versatranz Verstatrans



## aidensnd (Apr 24, 2016)

Has anyone had any durability issues with Versatranz Versatrans formula? I just got a couple orders and they seem to scratch off pretty easily after washing if you scratch it with a fingernail. Versatranz is implying that that's normal... I love the feel of them and the paper with the lines on the back is awesome. Just worried about how they are going to hold up.

I've been using FM up until now but they seem to consistently have issues with their registration being slightly off.

Thanks


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

I've normally use their EPT but have used versatranz w/o any issues like your speaking of... Sounds like something is wrong somewhere!


----------



## dazzabling (Sep 21, 2011)

don't scratch them .. plain and simple 

Rule out your equipment first :

Heat Press
-even heat
-correct pressure
-correct temperature

Apparel 
-New , pre-laundered apparel 
DO NOT use laundered, used or treated shirts (affects durability) 

-Release paper makes a difference


----------



## Bryan Ultduct (May 10, 2011)

To help rule out your equipment..., take a transfer to someone who does pressing and have them press it and the same issue repeats itself odd's are it on on the equipment side.


----------



## 529apparel (Jul 17, 2016)

I have done thousands of Versatrans EPT with not a single issue with the transfers or quality. Many of the shirts that were done kids use for training so they get washed often and they still look great. 

I have tried to scratch a test print and have zero issues. 

My assumption is the heat or pressure is not correct. 

I use a Hotronix 16 x 20 Auto Clam. Do a prepress on each shirt. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

